# Kaytee Fiesta Max Hamster/Gerbil Food



## SammieJayR (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello everyone. First post here!

I recently purchased a ball for my hedgehog and it came with a free bag of Kaytee Fiesta Max Hamster/Gerbil food. From everything I've read online it doesn't look like this type of stuff would be the first pick for something to feed a hedgehog, but I couldn't find any info regarding this exact mix. Seeing as I have a bag of it and I don't know anyone with a hamster or gerbil is there anything I can pick out of the mix to give my little guy as an occasional treat? Thanks everyone!

Link to food:
http://www.kaytee.com/products/fiesta-max-hamstergerbil.php


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

...huh.

Well, the seeds & nuts are not good because they're a choking hazard, and their little teeth don't regrow so it's not awesome for them to break open seed casing.

The dry fruit... well, it's sticky and can get caught on teeth. I always do either fresh fruit or purees. But it's not downright toxic or anything.

I don't have any experience with it, and I'm totally open to being overruled, but I'd think the best thing to do with it is donate to your local human society/animal shelter to feed to a hamster or gerbil. Earn some good karma!

Here's the ingredient list if anyone else wants to check it out.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A hedgehog's diet and a gerblil/hamster's diet is completely different. I wouldn't feed anything in the mix to a hedgehog. I agree with donating it to a shelter or if you can't do that just toss it out.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you can't donate it, try putting it outside, scattered on the ground or in a bird feeder. I'm sure some birds and/or squirrels, chipmunks, etc. would enjoy the handout!


----------



## SammieJayR (Oct 1, 2013)

Lilysmommy, that's an awesome idea thank you! I'm sure all the wild life out here with appreciate the free food. Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem! It's been on my mind - I'm trying to find the time to work on a fall/winter feeding article for a blog I help with for the wildlife rehab I volunteer at.  So I'm trying to get information organized on what kinds of things you can put out for different animals and I know some of the seeds in that mix are pretty popular!


----------

